# Voting rights



## Mad Amster (Aug 31, 2012)

The info I want will, obviously, be somewhere on a gov.uk site somewhere. It's just not easy to find. Hopefully someone will know the answer and post it in normal English and not Civil Service Speak.

I have lived abroad (Holland) for 28 years. Since moving here I have voted in Holland for local council elections and for the European elections. I have not been entitled to vote in a General Election as I am not a Dutch Citizen. I have, however, paid Dutch taxes. Add up Income Tax, Road Tax, Local taxes, Sales Tax (BTW) etc etc etc and I've paid well in excess of half a million into the national kitty. I have always held the belief that if my money is good enough then so is my vote.

For the last 28 years I haven't lived in the UK, haven't paid any taxes there and don't feel entitled to vote there, although I am................... or am I? I heard someone recently say that after an x number of years abroad your right to vote in the UK expires. Is this correct? If so, how long ago did my right to vote expire?

Have I been disenfranchised?


----------

